# Which Canister Filter??



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

G'day. Im just about to set up a 6' x 2' x 2', but i cant seem to decide on a canister filter. These are my 3 options.

Aqua One CF 1200 $136.00 (103.565 USD)
Pro Aqua CF-1500 $100.00 (76.1222 USD)
Resun AE-808 $127.00 (96.6752 USD)

Sorry about the litres, and AUD. 

Whats the best option?

Cheers,
Vassili


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Personally I would go with an Eheim Pro II 2028- but it wont be cheap.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats the thing, i dont exactly have heaps of money to spend, thats why I was wondering what the best option out of these three cheaper ones is.

Vassili


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

u could easily find a pro on ebay for around them dollar amounts u listed....


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 6x2x25in an i am running 2 xp3 canister filters .. what is the gph of the filters in your list ???? what do you plan to stalk the tank with ?

xp3 - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602&ref=3055&subref=AC&N=2004+22777


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> u could easily find a pro on ebay for around them dollar amounts u listed....


The prices are in Australian Dollars remember.

Vassili


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol i withdraw my previous statement, sorry.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

I converted the pricing to USD, if that helps  

Vassili


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Try this ebay store...

http://stores.ebay.com/Ebae-Sellers-World

I got a Fluval 404 from them for $100 (USD). They generally have very good prices, although the customer service isn't great. I'm sure the international shipping would be expensive, but it's worth a shot.

Another alternative is to purchase an overflow setup and a water pump. You could take an old 10 gal aquarium and built a wet/dry overflow system instead of getting a cannister filter. I have a 125 gallon aquarium, and keep it a bit over-stocked. I currently have a Filstar XP3, a Fluval 404, and the wet/dry filter I built for it. The two cannister filters really didn't do enough for my tank, so I decided to build the wet/dry as well. Total cost was about $75 (USD), and it (IMHO) is a better filter than either of the cannisters.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

That would require me to get my tank drilled, yeah?

Vassili


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

No, you can buy an overflow system that has a chamber for inside the tank that water flows into from the tank, and a chamber outside the tank that water is siphoned into from the chamber inside the tank. Then the water overflows from the outside chamber into whatever filter you set up for it to flow into.

Here's a link to the store where I got mine:

http://stores.ebay.com/EliteAquatics_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm

I bought the "Quietflo-600 PREFILTER for WET DRY FILTER", and it's been perfect for me.

-Flynn


----------



## Fluking (Jan 19, 2005)

*You can find Filstar XP2 or XP3 on ebay for less then the $ you have to spend and they work great. I have 3 different ones running right now. 2 are in 75 gal S/W tanks and 1 is in a 44 gal Pentagon F/W tank. I use the XP2's with a Hot Mag on the S/W tanks and have had no problems.  *


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a Filstar XP3 on my big tank as well, and it is a good filter. They're getting hard to find, anymore, but they're solid and they last.

-Flynn


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

sorry, imo none of those filters will be adaquate, not even the eheim. 6x2x2 is 180 gallons. you need to ideally be pumping at least 1000g per hour, i would recommend 1800g. in my 180 i have 2 fluval 404s, 1 penguin 330, 1 aqtx 320, and 2 hydrosponge v. yes this is overkill, and i now wish i would have gotten a sump. learn from my expensive mistakes, get an overflow/sump, or better yet get it drilled and just get the sump!


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Any guides around for setting up an overflow?

Vassili


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

never done it, but im pretty sure you just hang the overflow on the back, adjust the box to the height you want your waterlevel to be, and hook it up to the sump. usually there is a air valve at the top that you suck all the air out of the u pipe and the siphon starts. you ideally want a sump that is at least 25% of your tank volume, and you want to be sure that if the power goes out and the return pump shuts off in the sump that it still has enough room to empty the tank down to the low waterlevel point on the overflow or your sump will overflow. also make sure your overflow can handle the speed of your return pump/pumps.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea i have a sump filter in my 390g sw tank and it just hanges over the side and the air is pumped out by either a aqualifter or rio water pump as scuba_steve sed .... I would not buy a sump/wet/dry filter if you have other options (i hate the one i have and may be replacing it soon) <<< just my opinion. I would still recomend the 2 xp3 filters :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


clik --- http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------

